# Run, Don't walk to Petco NOW!!



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Heard about this deal from a friend in Canton, Ohio. I could not believe it so I called the local Petco to me here in Florida and it is not only true, It's nationwide!!

Buy a cabinet stand for what ever size tank you want and get the tank that fits that stand for F R E E!

I spoke to a manger at the one local to me ans she confirmed it. Example was a 72G Bowfront stand is $299 and the tank is free. Wow, What a deal.

Just wanted to share!


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Holy $hit thanx reefneck


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

I wonder if this applies to acrylic?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Do you know how long the sale lasts?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Sorry, I have no further information on it. Call your local Petco for details. I would suggest hurrying. At these prices, stock won't last long.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Psssh! I told my husband and he looked at me like "so ?????"


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

So did mine, Christine.  For more info, its only on All Glass brand stands and tanks.


----------

